# The perfect White Russian



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

I've actually never had one, but we are involved in a Big Lebowski showing for a friend who's never seen it, and we are to drink White Russians only. 

I'm not a big cocktail fan, but I'm sure some of you are! Help with a recipe please.


----------



## z~bestus (Dec 13, 2005)

HARPUA;
The accepted recipe for the coctail beverage known as "WHITE RUSSIAN" is simply 1, oz each of vodka & coffee Kalhua mixed over ice. From there you can make adjustments if you wish.
Have a nice day.

~ZEE,:chef:


----------



## pastry maven (Feb 6, 2006)

The most important part of a White Russian is the Cream...Z-bestus just gave you the recipe for a Black Russian.

Wikipedia says...
5.0 cl (5 parts) Vodka
2.0 cl (2 parts) Coffee liqueur
3.0 cl (3 parts) Fresh cream
Cheers! :beer:

Micki


----------



## bcsman (Sep 21, 2007)

I found a recipe for a White Russian with vanilla, I know it is unorthodox, but it sure does taste good.
White Russian- Vanilla


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

We made white russians, but they curdled. How do you keep it from curdling? Does it all need to be the same temp?


----------



## allie (Jul 21, 2006)

I know most might find this disgusting but I made one using vanilla coffee creamer with a little milk mixed in and it was really, really good. I didn't have any other cream on hand so used what was in the fridge. lol


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

Wow! Only time I've ever seen a White Russian curdle is when the cream or half and half was bad. Just to satisfy a curiosity...What type of Vodka did you use?


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

many years ago when i worked in a pub in london, i was turned onto white russians Vodka, Kahlua and cream. Every time i was bought a drink by a customer i added the measures to what, one night became a half pint glass. All was going well and i was looking forward to my after-hours drink with the rest of the staff when horror of horrors, the whole bloody thing split and had to go down the sink. So while "enjoying" my soda later we surmised that overloading the mix was the mistake ie. bulk doesnt work. it should but it just doesnt.????


----------



## izbnso (May 12, 2007)

In all the time I worked in the bar business (and I don't really look back on those distant days with much love) I never saw a White Russian curdle either and it was my drink of choice. However,most bars don't use cream. Half and Half in better places, milk in lower end. However, if you've seen The Big Lebowski (sp?) the coffee creamer idea would be more appropriate. Just make sure its liquid, not powder. The Dude may not be able to draw the line, but I can.


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

We used half and half. I didn't buy the vodka, but I know it was a cheap brand. It tasted okay so I don't think the milk was bad. 

I don't understand what happened..


----------



## coregonus (Aug 10, 2007)

Can happen if you use blender or some acid find the way into it. Was it flavored vodka?

C


----------

